# how to put IPA file into ipod touch



## clegion (May 14, 2010)

so i already downloaded an IPA file, how do i put it into my jailbroken ipod touch?


----------



## hullo8d (May 14, 2010)

What firmware do you have?


----------



## clegion (May 14, 2010)

3.1.2 according to my ipod touch, i have installed cydia in it, so i am sure it is jailbroken


----------



## MxZ119 (May 14, 2010)

you have to ssh into your ipod
if you don´t know how to do it:

1.download openssh with cydia
2.download and install winscp to your computer
3.connect your ipod to your computer
4.open winscp
5. in host name, put in your ip-adress
port number must be 22
username is: root
passwort is: alpine
6. click login
7. search the downloads folder of installous (i think it was in /var/mobile/downloads or var/mobile/library/downloads,not sure google it)
8. put your ipa file into the folder and then you can install it with installous on your ipod


----------



## clegion (May 14, 2010)

so i have to use installous?

and is there a way to do this on a mac?, i have both windows and mac though, so i think i am okay


----------



## hullo8d (May 14, 2010)

The easiest way is to patch your mobileinstallation if you want instructions PM me because I don't want to get in trouble but it alot easier the OpenSSH

Edit: you need to patch your mobile installation before you do the openssh trick as well


----------



## MxZ119 (May 14, 2010)

@ hullo8d
can you pm me too? i wanna know a bit more about this patch 
@ clegion
there is similar program for mac but i forgot the name
and instad of downloading the ipa with your computer it would be easier to download it directly with installous (there is no other way to install ipa files)
EDIT:
i think with patch you mean jailbreak because i haven´t patched anything but i can ssh


----------



## Supersonicmonk (May 14, 2010)

A much easier way is to install appsync for 3.1.2 in cydia, download cracked apps (making sure they are the latest version because you can't update them using the app store, it'll just pop up with an error message if you try) then drag and drop them into iTunes. They can now be used like normal


----------



## MxZ119 (May 14, 2010)

i dont remember it well but i think appsync was also needed to ssh into your ipod
sorry forgot to mention it before


----------



## hullo8d (May 14, 2010)

Appsync patches your mobileinstallation


----------

